# light meter to measure flatness of lightboxes



## Wad2 (May 10, 2011)

I am quite new to lighting technology. I need to measure overall surface flatness and intensity of a number of lightboxes. All need to be somewhat uniform (example- edges not dark) and need to present this data. I would take numerous readings at different points og the lightbox surface. The lamps bring used are hihh freq flouro. What woul be a good inexpendive meter to do this task?


----------



## CKOD (May 10, 2011)

If you have a lightbox, I'm guessing you have a camera already? Do you need measurements or just relative readings to make sure the illumination is even. If you have a DSLR or something with manual exposure control, stop it down and take a picture. Take it in .RAW format if you can (more bit-depth in case you stop it down too much) , and open it up in photo editing software, and adjust the brightness levels and contrast, any unevenness in the illumination will show with the right tweaking at the software.


----------



## Wad2 (May 18, 2011)

Would a prescion spot meter take the measurements needed at the lightbox surface or is there another option/meter?


----------

